# World Youth (sport) Open



## xpell

Hello! I'm trying to translate the Spanish sentence "Abierto Mundial de Gimnasia Rítmica Base Individual" into Russian and, while I know the individual words, I'm making a mess trying to join them together and unsure about the age details. This would roughly translate into English as "World Youth Individual Rhythmic Gymnastics Open."

As you can see, this would be an "open" championship/tournament/cup/whatever, where everybody can compete regardless of nationality, sex, condition, professional or amateur, etc. but restricted in age to young people (sub-8 to sub-17 categories, which is called "deporte base" in Spanish), and only individual (not team) variants of the sport will be played. How would you write this in Russian, please?

If you're so kind, just for comparison, how would you write it for a different sport, let's say "World Youth Swimming Open" for instance? ("Abierto Mundial de Natación Base" in Spanish, individuals and teams admitted, but still for young people.) Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rosett

Something like «Молодёжный Открытый Чемпионат Мира по ритмической гимнастике/плаванию», or «...среди молодёжи», which could be sub-17 or even sub-20, but not for the ages sub-8.
Younger age categories could be «детский»/«среди детей», «юношеский»/«среди юношей», which depend on sports.


----------



## xpell

Rosett said:


> Something like «Молодёжный Открытый Чемпионат Мира по ритмической гимнастике/плаванию», or «...среди молодёжи», which could be sub-17 or even sub-20, but not for the ages sub-8.
> Younger age categories could be «детский»/«среди детей», «юношеский»/«среди юношей», which depend on sports.


Thank you very much, Rosett. Just two questions, please:

1. I can't find the "individual" part in the gymnastics sentence... 
2. In Russia, what would be the "typical" ages (a generalization is enough) for a детский чемпионат or a юношеский чемпионат? (In gymnastics for instance, or whatever other sport you know?) (I need the translation for ages sub-8 to sub-13 or sub-15 approximately, pretty much like this event in Sochi.)


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Something like «Молодёжный Открытый Чемпионат Мира по ритмической гимнастике/плаванию», or «...среди молодёжи», which could be sub-17 or even sub-20, but not for the ages sub-8.
> Younger age categories could be «детский»/«среди детей», «юношеский»/«среди юношей», which depend on sports.


I would use another word order: "*Открытый молодёжный* чемпионат мира по художественной гимнастике (в индивидуальной программе). "Среди детей", "Среди юношей" is also fine.


----------



## xpell

Q-cumber said:


> I would use another word order: "*Открытый молодёжный* чемпионат мира по ритмической гимнастике (в индивидуальной программе). "Среди детей", "Среди юношей" is also fine.


How would you include среди детей or среди юношей in the sentence, please? And what (approximate) ages would that be for you, or closer to that event in Sochi I mentioned before?  (It reads: "В соревнованиях приняли участие около 200 спортсменов из 14 регионов России в возрастных категориях 6-8 лет, 9-11 лет, 12-14 лет.")


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> I would use another word order: "*Открытый молодёжный* чемпионат мира по ритмической гимнастике (в индивидуальной программе). "Среди детей", "Среди юношей" is also fine.


I'm afraid среди юношей can't be used here, because юноши refer only to young men (young women are not included). Paradoxiсally, юношеский presumes both genders.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid среди юношей can't be used here, because юноши refer only to young men (young women are not included). Paradoxiсally, юношеский presumes both genders.


You're technically right, but this wording is commonly used for the both genders.

For example:


> Чемпионат мира по лёгкой атлетике среди юношей 2017
> ......
> В соревнованиях принял участие 801 спортсмен из 131 страны мира (427 юношей и 374 девушки)[4].


----------



## Maroseika

I'm not sure this is official name of this championship. But you helped me to recall one more variant: юниоры.
In different sports *юниор/юниорка *is someone between 18-23 years, i.e. шт sport terminology they are older than юноши/девушки.


----------



## Q-cumber

xpell said:


> How would you include среди детей or среди юношей in the sentence, please? And what (approximate) ages would that be for you, or closer to that event in Sochi I mentioned before?  (It reads: "В соревнованиях приняли участие около 200 спортсменов из 14 регионов России в возрастных категориях 6-8 лет, 9-11 лет, 12-14 лет.")



I'd say "среди детей" - 5-6 to 12-13. "Среди юношей" - 14-18. or so.

Perhaps "Чемпионат среди детей и подростков" is what you need..

I'd say. Чемпионат по современным танцам среди детей и подростков - Свое дело


----------



## Maroseika

For the age between 6 and 14 I would use *детский чемпионат*.


----------



## xpell

Thank you all very much!


----------



## stam-adam

Yo sugeriria:
Открытый юношеский чемпионат мира по художественной гимнастике в личном зачете.


----------



## Rosett

xpell said:


> 1. I can't find the "individual" part in the gymnastics sentence...


= «личный», as opposed to «командный».

However, in some sports, as if in gymnastics, it could be «лично-командный чемпионат».

Also, take note that there could be «лично-командное *первенство*», instead of «чемпионат».


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> For the age between 6 and 14 I would use *детский чемпионат*.


In gymnastics, «*детский*» refers to ages 7-8 for girls and 7-10 for boys, «*юношеский*» - 9-10 for girls and 11-12 for boys, «*молодёжный*» - 11-13 for girls and 13-15 for boys (aka «*юниорский*»).
At the age of 14, girls are allowed in «соревнования среди взрослых», boys - at 16.

«Выступления» could be «*по юношам*»/«*по юниорам*», applicable to all genders, or «*детские*».

Given all of the above, you should call your range as «*детско-юношеский и молодёжный (чемпионат)*».

The ages under 7 are not allowed in official competition.


----------



## Q-cumber

And of course, 'rhythmic gymnastics' to be translated as "художественная гимнастика". I've corrected my comment above.


----------



## xpell

Thank you all very much again! So useful!


----------

